# College life ...



## Zoro

This is similar to the tip thread but more about life of your kids post SoCal life.  We might keep the Tip thread about pre college tips.  The word "soccer" (or equivalent)  should be someplace in the post, or at least implied.  Pictures with a ball are good.

I'll go:
DD continues to play, just not varsity anymore.  She played in Italy, NYC, and four leagues at school the last two years.  I just recently bought new Adidas Copas from Russia (banned in CA) as she's wearing out shoes.  No longer playing GK.  She also coaches mini people.  I posted before the Delete that she is playing more than ever.  Just - for no money.  
This summer interning in Dallas:


----------



## Surfref

DD played a couple small sided pick up games a week until practices started two weeks ago.  Now she is just playing the Friday evening pickup indoor game at The Catalyst Training Center in San Diego.  DD wears the Nike Tiempo VI Pro (Kangaroo leather). We have a friend who travels to Toronto for business every couple of months and he pick up new ones when she needs them about every 3-4 months.  They are also about $60 cheaper in Canada for some reason.  This whole Kangaroo leather ban in California is BS.  I have spent enough time in Australia to know that kangaroos are a nuisance to the locals.  Once outside the cities you will see a dead one on the side of the road every couple of miles.


----------



## BeachFly

Zoro said:


> This is similar to the tip thread but more about life of your kids post SoCal life.  We might keep the Tip thread about pre college tips.  The word "soccer" (or equivalent)  should be someplace in the post, or at least implied.  Pictures with a ball are good.
> 
> I'll go:
> DD continues to play, just not varsity anymore.  She played in Italy, NYC, and four leagues at school the last two years.  I just recently bought new Adidas Copas from Russia (banned in CA) as she's wearing out shoes.  No longer playing GK.  She also coaches mini people.  I posted before the Delete that she is playing more than ever.  Just - for no money.
> This summer interning in Dallas:


Why did she stop playing varsity?


----------



## MakeAPlay

My player is loving college life.  She is a little bored because all that is around right now are in her words, "foreign students and creepy football players," but she is liking her summer session classes and working out and hanging out with her new team.  Camp starts for them on Tuesday so she is super excited.  She has very high expectations for herself and the team this year so it is fun to see.


----------



## futbolfanatic

Curious if anyone can compare/contrast the level of commitment, soccer wise, between D1, D2, and D3? My DD was recently scouted by Pacific (D1), which is a solid academic school and she's not even remotely interested. She said that she doesn't want soccer to be her main focus in college. She wants to focus on her academics and getting prepared for a real life job that pays good money after graduating. She also said she wants to have time to enjoy the college experience.

Is her perception that soccer at the D1 level is huge commitment and is the primary focus even over academics correct? How much time does college soccer at the D1 level really consume? Is there time outside of soccer to have fun doing other things, like study abroad, etc.?


----------



## espola

futbolfanatic said:


> Curious if anyone can compare/contrast the level of commitment, soccer wise, between D1, D2, and D3? My DD was recently scouted by Pacific (D1), which is a solid academic school and she's not even remotely interested. She said that she doesn't want soccer to be her main focus in college. She wants to focus on her academics and getting prepared for a real life job that pays good money after graduating. She also said she wants to have time to enjoy the college experience.
> 
> Is her perception that soccer at the D1 level is huge commitment and is the primary focus even over academics correct? How much time does college soccer at the D1 level really consume? Is there time outside of soccer to have fun doing other things, like study abroad, etc.?


D1 is a full-time commitment from mid-August to Mid-November (and later if you're lucky) and a part-time commitment the rest of the year.  D2 is a lot like D1 but with a lower budget, so you get things like sharing  coaches and travel schedule between men and women.  D3 is all over the map, depending on the school and the conference they play in.


----------



## Zoro

BeachFly said:


> Why did she stop playing varsity?


Simple answer core class conflicts.
Longer answer.
I may have mentioned she always wanted to be an architect.  Notre Dame was chosen for that and the goal was to use soccer to get her in. 
We knew she would have to spend a year in Europe.  We disclosed that to the coach 2 years before joining. 
What we didn't know is that her sophomore year she would have studio (lab time) that conflicted with soccer practice and it was intense.  Part of that was DD skipped the calc classes and it was not really easy to reschedule with that major AND do the Italy year (whole year). 
Also ND had just come off winning College Cup when they recruited DD and that had some very good players and the intensity was all about getting another one.  It was about 5:1 practice vs games (fun).  They won the Big East - and DD treated it like a participation trophy.  As parent/advisers/funders it was pretty clear doing both would be too much, soccer was a JOB  - and we had that class conflict.
She had a meeting with coach and assistant coach and left with blessing and still offer of coming back and support if she played. 
When she came back from Italy of course her interest was lower.  ND had a new coach and while I think the financial agreements would have been honored - she was wound up on her career.  She went to team banquette the next year (a little weird IMO) and best friends are still on the team.  As mentioned - she plays a whole bunch now.  She says her co-rec team (two girls) and some aged out NCAA champ guys are on it and it is the best team she's ever been on.  The downside of course is financial aid/soccer money.  DD was not going to get a full ride anyway but it mattered.  So I'm a little sore over it but in the end it was the correct choice.  She has been extremely successful in what she was sent there to do.


----------



## Zoro

futbolfanatic said:


> Curious if anyone can compare/contrast the level of commitment, soccer wise, between D1, D2, and D3? My DD was recently scouted by Pacific (D1), which is a solid academic school and she's not even remotely interested. She said that she doesn't want soccer to be her main focus in college. She wants to focus on her academics and getting prepared for a real life job that pays good money after graduating. She also said she wants to have time to enjoy the college experience.
> 
> Is her perception that soccer at the D1 level is huge commitment and is the primary focus even over academics correct? How much time does college soccer at the D1 level really consume? Is there time outside of soccer to have fun doing other things, like study abroad, etc.?


If the school is on a quarter vs semester system then Euro trips may not conflict with soccer.  Semester systems do.  Year study programs of course do.
There are over 300 DI woman's programs.  
IMO it is more about where that school is in ranking.  I expect a top DII/DIII is more intense than a bottom half DI.   There are about 10-20 schools that think they can make the final four.  That becomes their bar.  They do every trick in the book to suck up player time.  Trick because NCAA limits time, but they didn't say a kid might not also be running on their own, or a nutritionist having them do food logs etc.  So it can be much more intrusive than that 20 hours/week.  Then the level of players also affects the intensity.  So in those soccer serious schools there is really little extra time and many kids chose easier majors.   But get out of that batch and there are many less intense.  Still some schools set the bar as making the tournament.  So it depends.


----------



## Zoro

@Dominic - I love how easy this site is for show-off parents to post pictures and video!

School job (mine is the taller one)


----------



## MakeAPlay

futbolfanatic said:


> Curious if anyone can compare/contrast the level of commitment, soccer wise, between D1, D2, and D3? My DD was recently scouted by Pacific (D1), which is a solid academic school and she's not even remotely interested. She said that she doesn't want soccer to be her main focus in college. She wants to focus on her academics and getting prepared for a real life job that pays good money after graduating. She also said she wants to have time to enjoy the college experience.
> 
> Is her perception that soccer at the D1 level is huge commitment and is the primary focus even over academics correct? How much time does college soccer at the D1 level really consume? Is there time outside of soccer to have fun doing other things, like study abroad, etc.?


It depends upon the school.  Mine has about 4 hours a day of soccer/working out, another 4 of school and plenty of time for other things.  They are a D1 program in a power 5 conference with an expectation of making the college cup every year so soccer is a big deal at the school, however, it is also a top 25 academic school so grades are part of the expectation too.  She has complained that she gets bored although it is summer session so I know that will not be the case come September.

When we were advising our player we told her to pick a school that she would be happy at if soccer ended tomorrow or if she never saw the field.  She is happy so far and love the coaching staff, her recruiting class, the veterans, the school and the city.  Have your little one pick the school first and she will never regret it.


----------



## Calisoccer11

This is going to be a really stupid question but I have to ask....what does DD stand for?  I'm sorry in advance...I feel like I should know..but I don't.  Help1


----------



## Zerodenero

Calisoccer11 said:


> This is going to be a really stupid question but I have to ask....what does DD stand for?  I'm sorry in advance...I feel like I should know..but I don't.  Help1


Little Susie ....aka - daughter.


----------



## Zoro

DD=Dear Daughter, DS=Dear Son.  Used all over the parents USAFA forum on Facebook.  I felt right at home.


----------



## mirage

are you sure it doesn't stand for Demanding Diva...

I seem to recall this exact subject of what DD stands for in the old forum.....


----------



## Zoro

That is what is nice about deleting a forum every 5 years or so.  Gives us something new, that is really old, to talk about.


----------



## tenacious

Calisoccer11 said:


> This is going to be a really stupid question but I have to ask....what does DD stand for?  I'm sorry in advance...I feel like I should know..but I don't.  Help1


Darling Daughter


----------



## Zoro

So last year - her 4th year (she is on a 5 year program) we went to visit.  I think this was to see the Navy game.  This is club soccer.  I think the school pays for kits and fuel.  The club soccer is pretty good.  Not varsity, but good.

Anyway club vs Butler game, then we went to studio and she showed us stuff and worked an hour and went and played the 2nd game.  She was a bit bummed they were short on keepers and she couldn't show us her forward skills - so that is her, in goal again.

Totally kick back.  The morning game a bunch of guys came out and did a BBQ breakfast, with the Irish drink/s.


----------



## Zerodenero

Zoro said:


> So last year - her 4th year (she is on a 5 year program) we went to visit.  I think this was to see the Navy game.  This is club soccer.  I think the school pays for kits and fuel.  The club soccer is pretty good.  Not varsity, but good.
> 
> Anyway club vs Butler game, then we went to studio and she showed us stuff and worked an hour and went and played the 2nd game.  She was a bit bummed they were short on keepers and she couldn't show us her forward skills - so that is her, in goal again.
> 
> Totally kick back.  The morning game a bunch of guys came out and did a BBQ breakfast, with the Irish drink/s.


Very cool Z.


----------



## Lion Eyes

Surfref said:


> DD plays a couple was playing a couple small sided pick up games a week until practices started two weeks ago.  Now she is just playing the Friday evening pickup indoor game at The Catalyst Training Center in San Diego.  DD wears the Nike Tiempo VI Pro (Kangaroo leather). We have a friend who travels to Toronto for business every couple of months and he pick up new ones when she needs them about every 3-4 months.  They are also about $60 cheaper in Canada for some reason.  This whole Kangaroo leather ban in California is BS.  I have spent enough time in Australia to know that kangaroos are a nuisance to the locals.  Once outside the cities you will see a dead one on the side of the road every couple of miles.


Surfref,
The Kangaroo ban is because of their ivory tusks.
If you've noticed, none of the road kills have ivory tusks.
That's because the poachers remove those tusks....therefore the ban.


----------



## Zoro

My son did some research before I got him his K shoes (I went on a K buying spree).

Apparently as they are free range Ks sometimes the pregnant ones get shot and the joeys also do not get to live.

You can use that as a reason for factory farming.


----------



## Zoro

My other kid.  There are soccer balls somewhere in this video I just found today.  My son is @11:45 learning how to salute.  If you kid is up for it and they want to serve - the Academies should be on a short list.  They also pay your kid to be there.  Soccer is a great help to getting you in.  Athletics of some sort (can you spot the footmall players?) is required.
This video is of the hardest and toughest part - I-Day (In-processing Day).  This week they are rolling in the mud, jumping over logs and and shooting - targets.
http://www.usafa.af.mil/News/Video.aspx?videoid=474911


----------



## Zoro

Calisoccer11 said:


> This is going to be a really stupid question but I have to ask....what does DD stand for?  I'm sorry in advance...I feel like I should know..but I don't.  Help1


The Definitive Answer:
_For most of us, it is less than one year ago when we either dropped off our Darling Son (DS) or Darling Daughter (DD) at USAFA or at the airport.  _
http://www.usafa2019spiritmission.com/helpful-links/advice-for-2020/


----------



## Surfref

Zoro said:


> My other kid.  There are soccer balls somewhere in this video I just found today.  My son is @11:45 learning how to salute.  If you kid is up for it and they want to serve - the Academies should be on a short list.  They also pay your kid to be there.  Soccer is a great help to getting you in.  Athletics of some sort (can you spot the footmall players?) is required.
> This video is of the hardest and toughest part - I-Day (In-processing Day).  This week they are rolling in the mud, jumping over logs and and shooting - targets.
> http://www.usafa.af.mil/News/Video.aspx?videoid=474911


That is all a Hollywood production.  Those of us who served in the Navy, Marines and Army know that the Air Force Academy and Bootcamp is just like a trip to a 5-star resort with waiters, maids and gourmet food.

All joking aside, congrats on your son getting accepted.


----------



## espola

Surfref said:


> That is all a Hollywood production.  Those of us who served in the Navy, Marines and Army know that the Air Force Academy and Bootcamp is just like a trip to a 5-star resort with waiters, maids and gourmet food.
> 
> All joking aside, congrats on your son getting accepted.


When the Navy builds a new air station, the first building erected is the control tower.

When the Air Force builds a new base, the first building is the Officers Club.


----------



## Zoro

Surfref said:


> That is all a Hollywood production.  Those of us who served in the Navy, Marines and Army know that the Air Force Academy and Bootcamp is just like a trip to a 5-star resort with waiters, maids and gourmet food.
> 
> All joking aside, congrats on your son getting accepted.


Thank you.  Although the physical is a non issue for my kid (same test as Army, Navy).   He's been gaining weight and afraid his fitness is going away.  It is, but we have a plan for that.  
These guys can destroy families and villages remotely with a trigger.  The mental/moral/decision making part behind that is pretty sobering.

Good joke:
Top guys decide to get individuals from the fighting forces together to see how they deal with danger.  They decide to throw a scorpion in each tent.
-Navy - takes broom and dust pan and sweeps it out of the tent.
-Army - take boot and squishes it.  Uses boot to kick it out of tent.
-Marines - picks it up by legs, rips off tail and eats it.
-Air Force - Picks up phone and calls room service and asks why there is a tent in the room.

But they do mud - guess you guys didn't get the shower.


----------



## Zoro

FWIW - I don't value pain for pain sake.  I believe both my wife and son do.  DD does not, I'm a big baby.  I make pain stop by stopping what is painful.
 I don't quite get how people are wired a certain way, but I am convinced they are.  
This is actually a problem for little Z as he pretty much all his life ignores physical pain.  He whines about life - not athletics.  He will continue to injure himself when he should shut off.  I have seen this in some soccer players and others.  All in all I don't think it is a good thing.   The self preservation of CR7 being the other extreme - but we even saw a different side of CR7 recently.


----------



## Zerodenero

Zoro said:


> FWIW - I don't value pain for pain sake.  I believe both my wife and son do.  DD does not, I'm a big baby.  I make pain stop by stopping what is painful.
> I don't quite get how people are wired a certain way, but I am convinced they are.
> This is actually a problem for little Z as he pretty much all his life ignores physical pain.  He whines about life - not athletics.  He will continue to injure himself when he should shut off.  I have seen this in some soccer players and others.  All in all I don't think it is a good thing.......


Z- Based on that description, your son may have joined the wrong branch.....OORAH!!


----------



## Zoro

Zerodenero said:


> Z- Based on that description, your son may have joined the wrong branch.....OORAH!!


Are you a Marine?  
But talk to Issa.  I think he answered the questions wrong for Army or Navy. 
For those that do not know, you do not apply to the academies without a congressional, senator, or VP nomination first which has its own application process.  In CA it is very competitive to just get the chance to apply.
But taking it back to this thread - soccer players would do well to look at the service academies.  The death rate is low.  In peace time (when is that?) lower than not being in an academy.  It is still very low.  They can't have motor cycles, scooters.  The character building is high.  The education is great.  The mid-career pay is higher than you will find about anywhere else.   But, yes they are putting their life on the line, or willing to.


----------



## Zerodenero

Zoro said:


> Are you a Marine?
> But talk to Issa.  I think he answered the questions wrong for Army or Navy.
> For those that do not know, you do not apply to the academies without a congressional, senator, or VP nomination first which has its own application process.  In CA it is very competitive to just get the chance to apply.
> But taking it back to this thread - soccer players would do well to look at the service academies.  The death rate is low.  In peace time (when is that?) lower than not being in an academy.  It is still very low.  They can't have motor cycles, scooters.  The character building is high.  The education is great.  The mid-career pay is higher than you will find about anywhere else.   But, yes they are putting their life on the line, or willing to.


No, but close brothers of mine who are (OCS/Navy grads w/15yr + many combat deployments) - humbled I am of their service & dedication.

Yes, the Academies are a prestigious, phenomenal option that are very difficult to get into.....of course, with the soccer ticket, moves you to the front of the line.


----------



## espola

Zerodenero said:


> No, but close brothers of mine who are (OCS/Navy grads w/15yr + many combat deployments) - humbled I am of their service & dedication.
> 
> Yes, the Academies are a prestigious, phenomenal option that are very difficult to get into.....of course, with the soccer ticket, moves you to the front of the line.


And the coach doesn't have to worry about a limit on athletic scholarship money.


----------



## Zoro

espola said:


> And the coach doesn't have to worry about a limit on athletic scholarship money.


One of the things I like is it brings back the "purity" of the sport.  Actually I have no idea, but I think it is still a year to year commitment.  So I think those that do it do it because they want to, not because then have to for their scholarship.

However like some parents insist the kids do something, they have to do something.  So unlike a regular DI where no sports means more video time, or more study time - they have to still do something physical.  And it can be "worse" (being yelled at).  they still have to meet the physical tests (6 min mile ave for guys) so doing the NCAA sport may just be a familiar route. 

In general - they don't win in NCAA sports all that much.  But seems priorities change quickly.


----------



## espola

Zoro said:


> One of the things I like is it brings back the "purity" of the sport.  Actually I have no idea, but I think it is still a year to year commitment.  So I think those that do it do it because they want to, not because then have to for their scholarship.
> 
> However like some parents insist the kids do something, they have to do something.  So unlike a regular DI where no sports means more video time, or more study time - they have to still do something physical.  And it can be "worse" (being yelled at).  they still have to meet the physical tests (6 min mile ave for guys) so doing the NCAA sport may just be a familiar route.
> 
> In general - they don't win in NCAA sports all that much.  But seems priorities change quickly.


I don't think you understood my comment.


----------



## Zoro

Maybe not.   I have become accustom to us talking past each other.  Certainly as recent as yesterday something too complicated for you was not for others.
Please explain again so I may understand it.


----------



## espola

Zoro said:


> Maybe not.   I have become accustom to us talking past each other.  Certainly as recent as yesterday something too complicated for you was not for others.
> Please explain again so I may understand it.


No one at the Service Academies gets an athletic scholarship.


----------



## Zoro

espola said:


> No one at the Service Academies gets an athletic scholarship.


Same as Ivy's.  That was my purity of sport comment.  They both play for other than money.
But in both soccer can help get you in.


----------



## mirage

espola said:


> No one at the Service Academies gets an athletic scholarship.


This is a silly comment, don't you think?  There is no scholarships in service academies.  Its the taxpayers funds that pay for prepping future officers - full ride for everyone accepted.




Zoro said:


> Same as Ivy's.  That was my purity of sport comment.  They both play for other than money.
> But in both soccer can help get you in.


Endowments pay for financial aide at Ivys and is not a full ride for everyone.  Only if the household income, after adjustments, are lower than $60k/yr.  All other are scaled to some subsidies up to around $200K/yr where it not supported.

As for soccer/sports helping, yes some but its, I believe based on what I'm seeing, is an over generalization to state that soccer + bottom 25 percentile in the school's accepted test scores will get you in.  Maybe its different on the girls side but for the boys side, any of these non-revenue generating sports have harder time.

As for title IX helping the girls and hurting the boys, Z, I agree.  I think the number of scholarships per sports should be the same.  D1 girls soccer is, I think, 13 whereas boys are 9.9, as an example....


----------



## espola

mirage said:


> This is a silly comment, don't you think?  There is no scholarships in service academies.  Its the taxpayers funds that pay for prepping future officers - full ride for everyone accepted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Endowments pay for financial aide at Ivys and is not a full ride for everyone.  Only if the household income, after adjustments, are lower than $60k/yr.  All other are scaled to some subsidies up to around $200K/yr where it not supported.
> 
> As for soccer/sports helping, yes some but its, I believe based on what I'm seeing, is an over generalization to state that soccer + bottom 25 percentile in the school's accepted test scores will get you in.  Maybe its different on the girls side but for the boys side, any of these non-revenue generating sports have harder time.
> 
> As for title IX helping the girls and hurting the boys, Z, I agree.  I think the number of scholarships per sports should be the same.  D1 girls soccer is, I think, 13 whereas boys are 9.9, as an example....



The reason for my "no athletic scholarships" comment was a followup to my comment that the coaches don't have to worry about the athletic scholarship budget.  In a typical school, if a player can't keep his spot on the roster, his scholarship is not offered the next year, so they often drop out or transfer to a school that offers a better fit.  At the service academies, the players that don't make the roster see no financial impact whatsoever.

Title IX does not require that womens' soccer get more scholarship-equivalents than mens' soccer.  The numbers are set by the Presidents' Committee that runs D1.  Those are the numbers that a majority of the schools are willing to support.


----------



## mirage

In practical terms, if the President's Committee makes a recommendations, who's really going to go against it?  There are plenty of politics in sports and in NCAA.  It is, practically, a rule as enforced by NCAA.

And why does the committee favor more for girls than boys?  Again, there is a bias.  I realize it is what it is but it is very affirmative action-like implementation....


----------



## espola

mirage said:


> In practical terms, if the President's Committee makes a recommendations, who's really going to go against it?  There are plenty of politics in sports and in NCAA.  It is, practically, a rule as enforced by NCAA.
> 
> And why does the committee favor more for girls than boys?  Again, there is a bias.  I realize it is what it is but it is very affirmative action-like implementation....


The Presidents' Committee doesn't make recommendations - they make the rules.

Both mens' and womens' soccer scholarship numbers are too low for a reasonable-sized team roster.  The big elephant in the room is the 85 scholarships the big schools hand out for football.  Title IX requires a reasonable effort at balancing that, so you see all kinds of otherwise nonsensical behavior by schools, like cancelling a long-lived wrestling program and starting women's crew teams in the middle of the prairies.

Technically, it's not affirmative action - it's equality.  Some sports are strictly equal (ice hockey - 18 for both men and women) or slightly favor the men (lacrosse - 12.6 for men, 12 for women).  The overall intent is to provide equal opportunities for  men and women, based on relative enrollment and interest.


----------



## mirage

Like I said, it is what it is.

Tell me that it makes sense to provide 18 for Ice Hockey, when the total player on the ice is half of soccer.  I guess hockey is considered revenue generating sports...

As for not being "equal", I cannot see how that would be when one gender has a higher quota than another in the same sport.  It should be the same.


----------



## espola

mirage said:


> Like I said, it is what it is.
> 
> Tell me that it makes sense to provide 18 for Ice Hockey, when the total player on the ice is half of soccer.  I guess hockey is considered revenue generating sports...
> 
> As for not being "equal", I cannot see how that would be when one gender has a higher quota than another in the same sport.  It should be the same.


I guess you haven't seen much ice hockey.  Most games involve a goalkeeper, three lines and two or three set of defenders, since substitutions are usually performed on the fly.  

What schools have full-up 85-scholarship womens football teams?


----------



## mirage

espola said:


> .....What schools have full-up 85-scholarship womens football teams?


This is an asinine comment.  The football revenue funds much of non-revenue generating sports in college athletic programs.  It is an outlier and should not be used to "even-up" the gender scholarship count.

If we take your mentality, we should just fund men's sports from football revenue...

I think you just like to banter to pass the time....


----------



## MessiFTW

mirage said:


> This is an asinine comment.  The football revenue funds much of non-revenue generating sports in college athletic programs.  It is an outlier and should not be used to "even-up" the gender scholarship count.
> 
> If we take your mentality, we should just fund men's sports from football revenue...
> 
> I think you just like to banter to pass the time....


If your stated goal is to have equal scholarships for boys and girls then it makes sense to either reduce the number of scholarships for football or increase the number of scholarships for girls across sports.  You can't have it both ways.


----------



## espola

mirage said:


> This is an asinine comment.  The football revenue funds much of non-revenue generating sports in college athletic programs.  It is an outlier and should not be used to "even-up" the gender scholarship count.
> 
> If we take your mentality, we should just fund men's sports from football revenue...
> 
> I think you just like to banter to pass the time....


Of course it's asinine.  The situation is asinine - the big schools start with 85 scholarships handed out to men, by far the most of any sport, and then try to balance that with little accommodations here and there, or outright things such as sponsoring a sport only for women.  For example - NCAA has a complete DI program for womens crew, including a national championship tournament, but nothing for men.


----------



## Zoro

mirage said:


> ...
> ... state that soccer + bottom 25 percentile in the school's accepted test scores will get you in.  Maybe its different on the girls side but for the boys side, any of these non-revenue generating sports have harder time.


So I'm clear.   soccer = coach has recruited you.  That may mean money, it may mean nothing.  But they will tell Admin they want you and they are not over their budget for how many get in.  For that athlete - they are in - if they are also a 25%er or more.  Sometimes less. 


mirage said:


> ...
> As for title IX helping the girls and hurting the boys, Z, I agree.  I think the number of scholarships per sports should be the same.  D1 girls soccer is, I think, 13 whereas boys are 9.9, as an example....


There are 2X as many soccer scholarships for women as for men allowed nationally by the NCAA.  More teams and more spots per team.
For rowing it is in the 20s for girls 0 for guys.
For football it is (*I recall*) 108 - girl or guy.


----------



## Zoro

espola said:


> o they often drop out or transfer to a school that offers a better fit. At the service academies, the players that don't make the roster see no financial impact whatsoever.





mirage said:


> Like I said, it is what it is.
> 
> Tell me that it makes sense to provide 18 for Ice Hockey, when the total player on the ice is half of soccer.  I guess hockey is considered revenue generating sports...
> 
> As for not being "equal", I cannot see how that would be when one gender has a higher quota than another in the same sport.  It should be the same.


I don't like any of it.  But demand is totally different based on sport and gender.  I expect those in some sports train twice as long/or hard as others.  It is really very hard to make it fair IMO.  Rowing is an easy full ride for girls.  It is a hard sport, but they often don't fill rosters.  Same I hear for woman's golf.


----------



## espola

MessiFTW said:


> If your stated goal is to have equal scholarships for boys and girls then it makes sense to either reduce the number of scholarships for football or increase the number of scholarships for girls across sports.  You can't have it both ways.


I have seen proposals that the few schools that actually turn a profit with football could start an organization independent from NCAA just to play "collegiate" football.  The FBS schools are heading that way anyway.


----------



## espola

Zoro said:


> So I'm clear.   soccer = coach has recruited you.  That may mean money, it may mean nothing.  But they will tell Admin they want you and they are not over their budget for how many get in.  For that athlete - they are in - if they are also a 25%er or more.  Sometimes less.
> There are 2X as many scholarships for women as for men allowed nationally by the NCAA.  More teams and more spots per team.
> For rowing it is in the 20s for girls 0 for guys.
> For football it is (*I recall*) 108 - girl or guy.


Where do you get the 2X number from?


----------



## Zoro

espola said:


> Where do you get the 2X number from?


That was a miss type.  2X for DI soccer.  
Almost exactly 2X allowed (not all are funded).
I am looking at opportunity.  I do believe in the case of soccer, more girls play.
Women's teams 333DIX13 (or is it 14) = 4,329
Men's teams 206X9.9 = 2,039
DII offers 9.9 for girls.


----------



## Zoro

espola said:


> The reason for my "no athletic scholarships" comment was a followup to my comment that the coaches don't have to worry about the athletic scholarship budget.  In a typical school, if a player can't keep his spot on the roster, his scholarship is not offered the next year, so they often drop out or transfer to a school that offers a better fit.  At the service academies, the players that don't make the roster see no financial impact whatsoever....


Very freeing...  
About 4 years ago I noticed my kid was a real good shot with his AirSoft gun.  I called the rifle coaches for the USAFA coach and the Navy and said my son was a real good shot - could you get him in.  Later I called the rowing coach at the Navy and said my son was a real good engine - could you get him in.  No real bites from that.  Soccer would have worked IMO.   I did that to another school (Ivy) and it was "come on over".  Each coach / program is different.  In the end it was he didn't want to shoot as a sport and didn't want to row.  He wanted to cycle.

Now - that he is there - he is a really good shot.  I'm curious how this will play out as to your point - nothing matters for money.    So will he want to shoot or cycle. Cycling is club and certainly 2nd class.  Rowing is not there.  Rifle is an NCAA sport and pretty respected.  They are also in great shape and control of mind and body to shoot calm, and between heart beats.  

What makes a Service Academy and Ivy "pure" is the choice does not affect much at all.  It is a choice based on what they want to do.


----------



## espola

Zoro said:


> Very freeing...
> About 4 years ago I noticed my kid was a real good shot with his AirSoft gun.  I called the rifle coaches for the USAFA coach and the Navy and said my son was a real good shot - could you get him in.  Later I called the rowing coach at the Navy and said my son was a real good engine - could you get him in.  No real bites from that.  Soccer would have worked IMO.   I did that to another school (Ivy) and it was "come on over".  Each coach / program is different.  In the end it was he didn't want to shoot as a sport and didn't want to row.  He wanted to cycle.
> 
> Now - that he is there - he is a really good shot.  I'm curious how this will play out as to your point - nothing matters for money.    So will he want to shoot or cycle. Cycling is club and certainly 2nd class.  Rowing is not there.  Rifle is an NCAA sport and pretty respected.  They are also in great shape and control of mind and body to shoot calm, and between heart beats.
> 
> What makes a Service Academy and Ivy "pure" is the choice does not affect much at all.  It is a choice based on what they want to do.


Accuracy with an airsoft gun?


----------



## Zoro

espola said:


> Accuracy with an airsoft gun?


Yes - very accurate like bottom left.  

 His first and only go at the shooting range he was also precise and grouped them very well like top right - but was less accurate.  Borrowed gun.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MessiFTW said:


> If your stated goal is to have equal scholarships for boys and girls then it makes sense to either reduce the number of scholarships for football or increase the number of scholarships for girls across sports.  You can't have it both ways.


Who wastes the time to like their own posts?  You are pathetic.


----------



## MessiFTW

MakeAPlay said:


> Who wastes the time to like their own posts?  You are pathetic.


One word:  HALDOL
Stop skipping your dosage.


----------



## MakeAPlay

MessiFTW said:


> One word:  HALDOL
> Stop skipping your dosage.


Three words.  Multiple Personality Disorder.

Two words:  Small Penis


----------



## GKDad65

What the heck is Kangaroo leather and why do you put it on your feet?
I can put a full beer in a hollow tusk, I get that...


----------



## Zoro

GKDad65 said:


> What the heck is Kangaroo leather and why do you put it on your feet?
> I can put a full beer in a hollow tusk, I get that...


It is the skin of a Kangaroo and made into leather, then a shoe is both supporting and flexible and was the most popular material - for a while.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zoro said:


> It is the skin of a Kangaroo and made into leather, then a shoe is both supporting and flexible and was the most popular material - for a while.


What percentage of soccer players can afford these "shoes", and is it fair?


----------



## Zoro

Bernie Sanders said:


> What percentage of soccer players can afford these "shoes", and is it fair?


The same that can afford club.
Nothing is fair.


----------



## Bernie Sanders

Zoro said:


> The same that can afford club.
> Nothing is fair.


Ill make sure those rich bastards pay for everything!
Hows that for fair?


----------



## Zoro

Since I'm getting disagreement - How much do soccer shoes cost? 
I know - they should be free.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Zoro said:


> Since I'm getting disagreement - How much do soccer shoes cost?
> I know - they should be free.


Free.


----------



## GKDad65

To all you parents who dropped your Darlings off this year for their first semester in the service academies congratulations and thank you.

23 years USAR and still going strong.

Go Army


----------



## Zoro

GKDad65 said:


> To all you parents who dropped your Darlings off this year for their first semester in the service academies congratulations and thank you.
> 
> 23 years USAR and still going strong.
> 
> Go Army


They played to a 0-0 tie against Long Beach last week 1 week out of BCT. 
I love this picture:

USC was a little tougher.


----------



## MakeAPlay

It's a pretty good idea to have your player ready for the beep test and the other stuff that they have them do when they get to college.  Again that is assuming that they want to play.


----------



## espoola

Zoro said:


> They played to a 0-0 tie against Long Beach last week 1 week out of BCT.
> I love this picture:
> View attachment 67
> USC was a little tougher.





GKDad65 said:


> To all you parents who dropped your Darlings off this year for their first semester in the service academies congratulations and thank you.
> 
> 23 years USAR and still going strong.
> 
> Go Army


Thank you!
signed, America.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Anybody have their kids enrolling for college this winter or spring in order to participate in spring practice?


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> Anybody have their kids enrolling for college this winter or spring in order to participate in spring practice?


No, but my player is trying to get me to pay for her to enroll in the summer term so she can start practicing early


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> No, but my player is trying to get me to pay for her to enroll in the summer term so she can start practicing early


They charge for summer?


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> They charge for summer?


For the class units, yes, and there is a small housing fee.  These costs are outside the package she was offered when she committed.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> For the class units, yes, and there is a small housing fee.  Its not a lot, but  I'm hoping her coaches will find it in their budget to cover the costs...


As long as it is reasonable I recommend it.  Assuming she is in competition for playing time this year it will most assuredly help.  If you don't think she has a shot at contributing this year (backup GK's don't play much in most cases) then it still might help her get ahead in school (which at the end of the day is the most important).  It was a lot of hard training in the summer heat but that ocean breeze will mitigate a lot of it.


----------



## gkrent

MakeAPlay said:


> As long as it is reasonable I recommend it.  Assuming she is in competition for playing time this year it will most assuredly help.  If you don't think she has a shot at contributing this year (backup GK's don't play much in most cases) then it still might help her get ahead in school (which at the end of the day is the most important).  It was a lot of hard training in the summer heat but that ocean breeze will mitigate a lot of it.


I think she has a very strong shot at playing in Fall  but of course what do I know I'm just a proud parent.


----------



## MakeAPlay

gkrent said:


> I think she has a very strong shot at playing in Fall  but of course what do I know I'm just a proud parent.


I hear ya.  It's hard not to be proud.  At the same time being pragmatic and managing expectations is important.  I would go by the eyeball test.  If you watched enough games including scrimmages and took a good look at the roster it is usually pretty easy to figure out where your player stands in the pecking order.  Of course the physical nature of women's college soccer can be very eye opening especially if your player is on the slender side.  Some games can be closer to rugby matches than tiki taka possession displays unfortunately.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

gkrent said:


> No, but my player is trying to get me to pay for her to enroll in the summer term so she can start practicing early


Same with mine...


----------



## MakeAPlay

SpeedK1llz said:


> Same with mine...


Give her the head start on having an impact her freshman year.


----------



## SpeedK1llz

MakeAPlay said:


> Give her the head start on having an impact her freshman year.


Definitely will.


----------



## NoGoal

It must be hard to be a college coach.  Head Coaches with a losing track record get fired and have to chase openings.  Associate and Assistant Head Coaches are trying to climb the coaching ladder and always moving.  It must be hard on their family, especially their kids if they have any.

A few examples:
1. Diego Bocanegra
Was Assistant Coach at Cal State Fullerton (SoCal)
Was Assistant Coach at Notre Dame (Indiana)
Now Head Coach at Houston (Texas)
Moved 3 times in 4 years.

2. Keidane McAlpine
Was Assistant at Auburn (Alabama)
Was Head Coach at Washington St (Washington)
Currently Head Coach at USC (SoCal)
Last 6 years

3. Theresa Romagnolo
Was Associate Head Coach at Stanford (NorCal)
Was Head Coach at Dartmouth (New Hampshire)
Currently Head Coach at Norte Dame (Indiana)
Last 6 years


----------



## MakeAPlay

NoGoal said:


> It must be hard to be a college coach.  Head Coaches with a losing track record get fired and have to chase openings.  Associate and Assistant Head Coaches are trying to climb the coaching ladder and always moving.  It must be hard on their family, especially their kids if they have any.
> 
> A few examples:
> 1. Diego Bocanegra
> Was Assistant Coach at Cal State Fullerton (SoCal)
> Was Assistant Coach at Notre Dame (Indiana)
> Now Head Coach at Houston (Texas)
> Moved 3 times in 4 years.
> 
> 2. Keidane McAlpine
> Was Assistant at Auburn (Alabama)
> Was Head Coach at Washington St (Washington)
> Currently Head Coach at USC (SoCal)
> Last 6 years
> 
> 3. Theresa Romagnolo
> Was Associate Head Coach at Stanford (NorCal)
> Was Head Coach at Dartmouth (New Hampshire)
> Currently Head Coach at Norte Dame (Indiana)
> Last 6 years


You better love the game and the interaction with the players if coaching is your career of choice.


----------



## odkspitbraai

Hi I am newbie here. I like this forum site. It is giving more information for peoples.
I am also missing my college life 


Regards:- *Ibiza catering*


----------

